# PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!



## eXitus64 (21. August 2009)

*PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

Da ich in den nächsten Tagen umziehen werde und nicht alle PC Spiele mitnehmen kann/ darf, verkaufe ich diese hier .

*0*
_25 to Life

_*A*_
Arena Wars 
Another War: Im Krieg ist jede Reise ein Abenteuer (Erstausgabe)
Apocalyptica

*B*
Battle of Britain 
Bad Boys 2
Black Hawk Down Gold Pack

*C*
Call of Juarez  [verkauft]
Chrome
Chaser
City Life
Contract J.a.c.k.
Combat Flight Simulator 3
Comanche 4

*D
*Delta Force: Xtreme
Devastation
D-Day
Desert Thunder

*E*
Enigma: Rising Tide

*F*
Freedom Fighters 
Full Spectrum Warrior
FPS Game Creator

*G*
Gotcha!
Ground Control II
Global Operations
Gunmetal

*H*
Hotel Gigant

*I*
Incoming Forces
Iron Storm
I.G.I. - 2 Covert Strike (Bestseller)
Joint Operations   [verkauft]
Joint Operations Escalation [verkauft]

*J*
James Bond 007 Nightfire
Judge Dredd: Dredd vs. Death
Jane´s Attack Squadron
Jagged Alliance 2

*K*
Knights of the Temple
Korea Forgotten Conflict

*M
 
 *Mace Griffin Bounty Hunter
Monster Madness Battle for Suburbia
Mobile Forces
Mech Warrior 4 Vengeance (Erstausgabe)

*N*
Navy Seals 2
Neocron 2
No One Lives Forever 2

*P*
Painkiller (Erstausgabe)
Panzer Elite Special Edition
Project Eden

*R*
Riddick [verkauft]

*S
*Scarface
Swat Special Pack (Swat 2 + Swat 3 +Videos)
Splinter Cell
Starsky and Hutch
Splat Renegade paintball
Spider Man 2 The Game
Shells of Fury (1. WK U-Bootsimualor)
Secret Weapons over Normandy
Silent hill 4 The Room
Star Wars Republic Commando

*T*
Tribes Vengeance
The Simpsons Hit and Run
Terminator 3 Krieg der Maschinen
The Movies
The Great Escape

__*U*__
Universl Combat
Ufo Aftermath
Ufo Aftershock
Unreal II

*W*
Warhammer 40.000 Fire Warrior

__*X*
XII_ [verkauft]

_*Y*
Yager

*Ü
*Übersoldier

*
XBOX Spiele*

Call of Duty 2 Big Red One
First to Fight
James Bond 007 Liebesgrüße aus Moskau
Max Payne 2
Operation Flashpoint Elite
Terminator Dawn of Fate
Terminator 3 Rebellion der Maschinen
Terminator Redemption
Urban Chaos: Riot of Response


*Hardware*

AeroGate III
LCD TV BOX



*Günstig abzugeben!!!!!!!!*



_


----------



## Kreon (27. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

Meinst du Chronicles of Riddick von 2004?
Was stellst du dir preislich vor?


----------



## eXitus64 (28. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

jupp genau ...das spiel ist allerdings erstmal (bis ende dieser woche) reserviert, ich  melde ich mich nochmal bei dir, ok?


----------



## Dorsel (28. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

hi hast ne pm


----------



## david16 (28. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

Hi, 
was willst du für 
Call of Juarez, Knights of the Temple und Profect Eden haben?
Und was kostet der Versand?
MfG david16


----------



## eXitus64 (29. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

15,- ?!  
versand kostet um die 2,20 bei 3 spielen


----------



## Dorsel (29. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

kam die pm nicht an? brauch noch kontodaten..


----------



## noxious (30. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

Wenn Call of Juarez noch da ist hab ich Interesse.


----------



## eXitus64 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

alles noch da


----------



## Dorsel (30. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

erst sagen mein preisangebot ist ok, dann kommen keine weiteren daten und man wird hier ignoriert...top verkäufer kann ich nur weiterempfehlen -.-


----------



## eXitus64 (30. August 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

tschuldige...
du bist mir tatsächlich zwischen den vielen anfragen die ich per pm bekomme untergegangen   
alles weitere hast du in deiner pm


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (2. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

Hätte gern die Spiele

Apocalyptica 0,01 €
Freedom Fighters 0,28 €
James Bond 007 Nightfire 3 €
Yager 0,01 

Die Preise sind von Amazon würde für alles zusammen 7 € inklu versand zahlen


----------



## eXitus64 (2. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

12,- inkl ?!


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (3. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

ne sorry zu teuer


----------



## eXitus64 (5. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*



Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> ne sorry zu teuer





Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> Hätte gern die Spiele
> 
> Apocalyptica 0,01 €
> Freedom Fighters 0,28 €
> ...




allein die versandkosten betragen dort pro spiel 3,-
genauso wie der mitunter miserable zustand der spiele


----------



## eXitus64 (8. September 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

push

!!!!neue spiele hinzugefügt!!!


----------



## emrah (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*

Hast du painkiller noch wenn ja wieviel?


----------



## Heliman (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PC Spiele Auflösung - alles muss raus!*



Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> Hätte gern die Spiele
> 
> Apocalyptica 0,01 €
> Freedom Fighters 0,28 €
> ...


   Bist ja ein richtiger Komiker, Forenkollege...

 Und so großzügig...

 Naja, von *Amazon* kennst du offensichtlich nur den Namen und seit ein paar Tagen die Internetadresse, oder?!!

  Sonst wüßtest du dass die zitierten Preise für Spiele zzgl. 3 EUR Versandkosten sind. Pro Spiel wohlgemerkt...(!!!)


----------

